# HTPC/Cruncher



## Radical_Edward (Oct 23, 2011)

So after winning the crunching contest I figure I should put the parts to good use. 

I've wanted to toy with the idea of a HTPC for a while now, and now I have all the more reason to do so. 

AMD Athlon X2 6000+ BE
Asus M2NPV-VM (AM2)
Titan Fenrir CPU Cooler
4 GB g.skill DDR2-1000
NVIDIA 8800GT
OCZ 500W
Seagate 160GB HDD

I was thinking about this case and this CPU cooler since the Titan is a bit large. 

I'm a bit concerned about the graphics card fitting, but I managed to squeeze a 9500GT into a friends Apevia HTPC case, so I'm hoping I can get away with it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2011)

Subbed.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 23, 2011)

Likewise


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 23, 2011)

*Subscribed!!!*

I will be starting an htpc project log soon so this excites me. Nice choice on the cooler at a reasonable price. Can't wait to see where this goes...


----------



## bogmali (Oct 23, 2011)

I have this just sitting in the house that I can donate to your project. If you somehow find yourself up north, it's yours.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I have this just sitting in the house that I can donate to your project. If you somehow find yourself up north, it's yours.



Damn, that would be awesome!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 24, 2011)

My thoughts are you should get moving on this.  MOAR PICS!!!!!!1


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 29, 2011)

My boss gave me a old Techbench to use! 

Crunching away at 50% right now, because of stock cooling.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 21, 2011)

Changed up the tech bench a bit and got the 8800gt in. Still waiting on the OCZ PSU thou. 









bogmali said:


> I have this just sitting in the house that I can donate to your project. If you somehow find yourself up north, it's yours.



Would you be willing to ship if I covered the costs? I think that case would be perfect.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 13, 2012)

Okay, so after a bit of changing up I now have my MSI 790XT-G45 Motherboard, 2 x 2GB of Corsair DDR2 RAM, and a Phenom 9750 going for this rig. I was thinking about cases and I'm unsure what to get. I'm want something cheap that doesn't have any side intakes, but has top exhaust fans./bottom mount PSU. Any ideas?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a similar setup as a HTPC in the works (Thanks Gillbot, MTAlex, and CaptainSaveAHoe,)

It will consist of:

|MB|: Biostar TF7050-M2 V.5 mATX 
|CPU|: AMD Athlon X2 4200+ (Winsor) 
|Mem|: Corsair XMS2 2x2GB (4GB) DDR2-800Mhz 
|CPU COOLER|: Rocketfish 92MM Cooler RF-UPCUWR 
|VIDEO|: Onboard Nvidia Geforce 7050 with 512MB DDR2 
|PSU|: Cheap 350W PSU (Designed for Intel Prescott), 19Amp 12v+
|MAIN HD|: Toss up between a maybe dead 320GB sata or a 160GB sata out of my PS3
|CASE|: None as of yet 
|OS|: Windows 7 Home Premium x64

Once all the parts arrive, I will make some benches for fun


----------



## bogmali (Jan 13, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Would you be willing to ship if I covered the costs? I think that case would be perfect.



I don't know how I missed your question bro but unfortunately I cannot find a box to put it in to ship so I am offering it as a local pick up. I will let you know if I find one.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm want something cheap that doesn't have any side intakes, but has top exhaust fans./bottom mount PSU. Any ideas?



Having a hard time finding something without a side exhaust, but this should fit the bill 

NZXT Source 210 Elite White Steel with painted int...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Having a hard time finding something without a side exhaust, but this should fit the bill
> 
> NZXT Source 210 Elite White Steel with painted int...



The NZXT 210 series is one of the best budget cases out there. The frame design is of their top tier cases. NZXT case last a LONG time. My old NZXT M59 is still going strong with a friends build.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2012)

I love my White 210.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2012)

My One and only beef with the 210 series is that they DO NOT make a clear side panel version. If they did, I would sell the vulcan and build around the 210!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2012)

That's the one thing that got to me too!  Making your own is not that hard but still would've been nice if they offered it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 15, 2012)

I've had the 210 on my list. I just built a nice backup machine for a client at work in that case and thought it was awesome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I've had the 210 on my list. I just built a nice backup machine for a client at work in that case and thought it was awesome.



Yeah, it is.  I might remove the HDD cage on mine though, debating it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 18, 2012)

I think I may just end up going with the Source 210. Maybe the Source 220. I'm not 100% quite yet. I'll know after next payday, that's for sure.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 18, 2012)

I went with my old Bgears case I traded Thrill_Kill a while back! also Edward YGPM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking forward to you getting the case, would be nice to have a Source 210 buddy.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks like I'll be getting the Silverstone case from Bogmali. Just have to ship him this box so he can ship it here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Looks like I'll be getting the Silverstone case from Bogmali. Just have to ship him this box so he can ship it here.



  Which case you getting exactly?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Which case you getting exactly?



http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=153&area=en

Just need to get a box shipped out tomorrow that will fit it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=153&area=en
> 
> Just need to get a box shipped out tomorrow that will fit it.



Very nice case!  Can't go wrong with Silverstone.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2012)

You will love that case edward! Here is the case I went with (AGAIN LOL).















All pictures stolen from erocker LOL


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 19, 2012)

Teaser pics for you :



Spoiler


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh gawd want.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

Great looking case.  Makes me want to build a small HTPC...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm excited for that case. HTPC case that takes a ATX mobo, yes please!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

Just lovely.  Ugghhhh, don't tempt me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just lovely.  Ugghhhh, don't tempt me.



LOL! I now have to rethink my cooling on the HTPC. I have a stock AMD cooler but its aluminum not the copper heatpipe one  

I will probably start looking at newegg for low profile coolers or somthing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been wanting to build like a small HTPC just because it seems fun, really fun.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've been wanting to build like a small HTPC just because it seems fun, really fun.



It is very fun. I just sold a Shuttle ITX to a friend and his brother is using it as a gamer (It is a 775 with xeon quad, 4GB DDR3 and GTX 450)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't wait to get this one done. Although I'll have to buy a proper TV now. LOL!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

I like the challenge.  I wanted to water cool it too, would be awesome if I was able to pull it off.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I can't wait to get this one done. Although I'll have to buy a proper TV now. LOL!



LOL yea, I have a 52inch LCD 1080P TV I use mine on and it looks great! I usta play BC2 on it and the colors were so bright!



Chicken Patty said:


> I like the challenge.  I wanted to water cool it too, would be awesome if I was able to pull it off.



I had a full loop on mine but could not put the top of the base on LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

I was gonna cut that thing up if I had to.  I'll probably still do one in the future.  For now I'm trying to figure out a loop for my 2600K.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was gonna cut that thing up if I had to.  I'll probably still do one in the future.  For now I'm trying to figure out a loop for my 2600K.



The case im getting back I had already cut up and was running a full loop in it. I am going to try to do some small welding on it to stabilize it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

Going to do a Project Log for it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Going to do a Project Log for it?



I may but I will have to see if i can weld it at my uncles house. He has a tig welder with aluminum sticks and I want him to test it out before I screw the case up. Also I need to pickup a rivet gun and rivets


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

Seems like a interesting project!  Now let's stop hijacking Randals Project Log.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL! I now have to rethink my cooling on the HTPC. I have a stock AMD cooler but its aluminum not the copper heatpipe one
> 
> I will probably start looking at newegg for low profile coolers or somthing



One last hijack?  i have one of these on my server and it works great, plus is very quiet 

Scythe Big Shuriken SCBSK-1000 120mm CPU Cooler


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2012)

t_ski said:


> One last hijack?  i have one of these on my server and it works great, plus is very quiet
> 
> Scythe Big Shuriken SCBSK-1000 120mm CPU Cooler



Looks like its deactivated


----------



## t_ski (Jan 19, 2012)

You can find them elsewhere.  I picked up mine gently used


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2012)

I may end up looking for just a cheap stock heatpipe cooler. I doubt I will be OCing unless I can do my case mod as me and CP were talking about.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I may end up looking for just a cheap stock heatpipe cooler. I doubt I will be OCing unless I can do my case mod as me and CP were talking about.



Scythe or thermalright don't have anything that fits?


----------



## t_ski (Jan 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Scythe or thermalright don't have anything that fits?



I think you missed my post maybe? 



t_ski said:


> One last hijack?  i have one of these on my server and it works great, plus is very quiet
> 
> Scythe Big Shuriken SCBSK-1000 120mm CPU Cooler


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2012)

Shit, totally did.  At least I was on the right track.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 21, 2012)

The HTPC as it is now. I ended up using a different fan on the AMD heatsink, I had a Cooler Master one that works just as well but isn't as loud.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2012)

Any update edward? 

Mine is up and running as of now laying in a mATX tray. My case should go out today and I still have no email from Asus about my RMA. Another bump in the road for me was one of my DDR2 sticks was dead  I am currently running 512MB stick and it sux. Once I get word on what motherboard I have coming back to me I will have to figure out again from there. I also put the HTPC to crunching but only puts out 600PPD BIONC ATM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2012)

Better than nothing dude...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 25, 2012)

Case is shipping today. Hoping to have it by Friday but most likely won't have it till Monday.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

Update for me as well, Hope edward doesn't mind if I tag along in this HTPC building bug but I got 2x1GB from a friend and trickson sent me a Rocketfish 700W PSU with 4 rails 18A each. After some soldering the ATX plug is good as new!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2012)

Want that case to arrive already!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yea his case is super sweet! A case that is a HTPC but supports full ATX... HELL YEA!

Mine was suppose to come in today but tracking says it hasn't left Washington so maybe weather delays


----------



## bogmali (Jan 25, 2012)

Where is that case coming from Brandon?

Oh and Randall should have his case tomorrow


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Where is that case coming from Brandon?
> 
> Oh and Randall should have his case tomorrow



Bellevue WA is were it started. It was shipped monday and still no case


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 25, 2012)

I would start worrying if no case by Monday, B.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I would start worrying if no case by Monday, B.



Ahh well the storms is what I think has happened but if bogs case is almost here then it gets me to thinking LOL


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ahh well the storms is what I think has happened but if bogs case is almost here then it gets me to thinking LOL



@Bogmali

Ship yours priority? If so, makes me think your shipper brandon went parcel. Besides, Randall is in Oregon, you are in Georgia.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

Mine was shipped priority mail as well. check the picture Jr


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 25, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Oh and Randall should have his case tomorrow



Let's hope Fedex can find my house this time. :shadedshu



brandonwh64 said:


> Update for me as well, Hope edward doesn't mind if I tag along in this HTPC building bug but I got 2x1GB from a friend and trickson sent me a Rocketfish 700W PSU with 4 rails 18A each. After some soldering the ATX plug is good as new!



You are welcome to post in my thread anytime friend.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Let's hope Fedex can find my house this time. :shadedshu



I have good luck with fedex. UPS is what pains me the most, They take forever to get to my house and then they feel like delivering at around 7PM at night 



Radical_Edward said:


> You are welcome to post in my thread anytime friend.



Thank you so much! Sharing is caring and I didn't want to clutter up TPU forums with a new thread that probably wouldn't make it over 1 page


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 25, 2012)

UPS always shows up at 6:30 PM- 7 PM for me. 

Fedex almost always gets lost,delayed, etc. in my area. Not sure why, but they do that. I've had them sit on my package at their Salem Depot for like 3+ days.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Bogmali
> 
> Ship yours priority? If so, makes me think your shipper brandon went parcel. Besides, Randall is in Oregon, you are in Georgia.



Nah.......FEDEX priority or standard overnight brother


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

I say mine will be here Saturday at the latest. After that I can say its lost


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 25, 2012)

Hope it get's to you soon, you always have bad luck with USPS.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2012)

USPS has fucked up a lot for me and people around me.  I still use them for shipping out, but for me UPS and FedEx do the best job.

Hope you get your case Brandon, keep us posted.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm so pumped for the HTPC case. I'll just need a better TV and then it'll be a great setup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2012)

What TV are you currently running it on?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> What TV are you currently running it on?



I would like to know this too - edward

I run mine on a 52in LG 120Hz 1080P TV through HDMI.

Also I wanted to say that the tracking for my case has updated, Im 75% sure I will get it today and if not then 100% tomorrow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2012)

That's good to hear man.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 26, 2012)

Some old POS 27" CRT TV. Shit dude, I still have a freaking VCR player.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2012)

HMm yea its about time you get a nice LCD! Hell even walmart has some nice quality LCDs for cheaps


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, I plan to go get one after I get my tax return.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 26, 2012)

That case is showing as delivered Randall, can you confirm?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well I got my case today!

Edward how about u?

*EDIT*

I opened the case and remembered how bad it was. This is going to take some engineering to make look and work decent.















*EDIT*

Just finished the motherboard tray. I took a tape measure and then used a small pen level to make a straight line. Then I took a Razor blade making slow slices until I was almost through. Then I took needle nose and took the excess off like opening a can of sardines. Then I took an old fine grit sanding block and smoothed the edges out and roughed up the paint alittle for future painting.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok after a good wash and clean up, Its fully put together minus the top of the case














*edit*
Ass shot by request of JrRacinFan






*DOUBLE Edit*

Here is the finished product with top on


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 27, 2012)

Got my case as well, I'm posting this from the HTPC now, trying to find the software for the remote control, etc.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 27, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got my case as well, I'm posting this from the HTPC now, trying to find the software for the remote control, etc.



http://www.soundgraph.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6074&langid=1


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 27, 2012)

HTPC as it is now. Big thanks to Bogmali and twilyth for making this rig possible! 











It'll be on my desk hooked up into my Acer LCD until I get my new TV.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2012)

That case is bad ass edward!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2012)

Some nice looking HTPC fellas!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Some nice looking HTPC fellas!!!!



Thanks CP, I just PMed cybr for his PII 940BE so hope we can work out a deal! I need more crunching powa!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm thinking I might grab another Phenom II chip as well. This Phenom 9750 is just to warm for this little case.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2012)

I am hoping to get more crunching power soon as well.  Been a while for me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2012)

Well Looks like I was one PM to late on the 940BE. Now I need to figure out what to do now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2012)

bummer!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2012)

Maybe I can sweet talk paulie out of his 555BE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2012)

He likes dirty talk, nothing to get home going like hot steamy silicone!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2012)

I should do this to him over the 555BE


----------



## t_ski (Jan 27, 2012)

MicroCenter still has the X4 840 for $60:

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0371961


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2012)

t_ski said:


> MicroCenter still has the X4 840 for $60:
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0371961



I will probably end up searching for a Phenom II 955BE or something of the sorts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2012)

@ t ski

Gotta love MC.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 27, 2012)

I just wish I had one closer.  Every time I go up to the Chicago area I stop by the one out in the 'burbs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I just wish I had one closer.  Every time I go up to the Chicago area I stop by the one out in the 'burbs.



There is one like 50 miles away from me but it doesn't help me get parts cheaper if I figure in the gas it takes to get there and back


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, Tiger Direct is as good as it gets for me


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 28, 2012)

Anyone has suggestions for TV tuner cards? 

I'm also are the market for a TV, so I'll take any suggestions on those as well. 

By the way, the iMON software freaking rocks. Have to say it's simply enjoyable watching movies, being able to play music and browse pictures, etc.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2012)

MSI USB TV Tuner Stick - Watch and Record HDTV on ...

Here's a small bump up
Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1250 Hybrid TV Tuner /Video Re...

Unsure of how much you want to go with this. Dual Tuner?

Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 Dual TV Tuner / Encoder 1...


----------



## bogmali (Jan 28, 2012)

Had you told me you needed one, I would've included it with that case. Anyhow, I have this that also just collecting dust here in the house. I'll mail to you if it is what what you need.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2012)

That's a pretty good card, Bog. Very nice actually.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 28, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Had you told me you needed one, I would've included it with that case. Anyhow, I have this that also just collecting dust here in the house. I'll mail to you if it is what what you need.



I didn't ewven realize I wanted one until last night. I started playing around with the iMON software and It's so nice I just need to use it to it's full extent. 

By all means Bogmali, if that'll work and your not using it, I'll take it. 

Suggestions on a TV? I know to stay away from the cheap brands like Vizio and the likes, but what are the good name brands anymore? 

Sony, Samsung, Toshiba?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I didn't ewven realize I wanted one until last night. I started playing around with the iMON software and It's so nice I just need to use it to it's full extent.
> 
> By all means Bogmali, if that'll work and your not using it, I'll take it.
> 
> ...



I own a Toshiba 40" LED and I love it.  Sounds is not the greatest but have the sound through my surround sound anyways.  You can definitely not go wrong with Samsung/Sony/LG.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 28, 2012)

I was planing on hooking up a nice sound system and installing a real sound card in the HTPC. Although the onboard is okay I want the sound to great since it'll be my main TV platform.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I was planing on hooking up a nice sound system and installing a real sound card in the HTPC. Although the onboard is okay I want the sound to great since it'll be my main TV platform.



Yeah, I would defeinitely get a sound card.  I don't own a "great sound card" and still I saw a huge difference when switching to it from onboard.  Just amazing.  I've actually though about investing in a badass soundcard, I can only imagine how nice that must be.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 28, 2012)

Believe it or not Visio's are actually a very good brand as long as it is pushing 1080p with 60-120hz (120hz preferable). Samsung and LG have come a long way if you plan on pushing 1080p signals through. If not 1080i/720p LCD's are fairly cheap nowadays.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2012)

I've heard a lot of good things of Vizio.  Know a few people with them, not bad TV's at all to be honest.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 28, 2012)

Lauren's parents have one and it's been working well for 2 or so years now. I'll put it on the list. Thanks guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2012)

Keep us posted as you narrow it down or once you decide which one you want to buy.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 28, 2012)

We absolutely love our 26". Almost more than the 40"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2012)

I just picked up a 32inch Vizio 720P for 2104 free shipping over on tiger


----------



## bogmali (Jan 29, 2012)

TV Tuner Card shipped today Randall, will PM you for details later.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry for my lack of posting today or yesterday but I got a new car and been riding around showing people


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Sorry for my lack of posting today or yesterday but I got a new car and been riding around showing people



Me like...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2012)

*OFF TOPIC*

For those who haven't see my new ride


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 29, 2012)

Congrats on the new car. Not the first car I would have picked, but that's just me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2012)

Well, can't speak for Brandon.  But from what he told me, great gas mileage/good deal/pretty low payments, I wouldn't mind it, it's still brand new.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2012)

40MPG and drove it off the lot with only 25 miles on the odometer, 254$ a month with 5.3% intrest. We save 2100$ a year from our old dodge charger


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 29, 2012)

Not bad. Personally I'm not a Kia fan. But I have a thing for German cars.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Not bad. Personally I'm not a Kia fan. But I have a thing for German cars.



Yea KIA is Korean but has great quality


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2012)

Kia and Hyundai both have came a long way dude!  Used to be crap, now they are actually very good cars.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2012)

Edward, Any update on your HTPC? I got a Asus 5870 V2 today but it was DOA so I am going to attempt a RMA for it but it has some type of corrosion on the back of it. Im still waiting on my motherboard from asus and my ram from corsair so im at a stand still. 

On another note, I picked up a Phenom II 550BE and a MSI K9A2 Platinum motherboard. I will most likely try to trade the MSI K9A2 Platinum for a 785G with ACC so I can try to unlock the 550BE


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 31, 2012)

I was planning on installing a newer Phenom II and giving away/selling the Phenom 9750. Also need to order some better cooling, and some different case fans for the intake. I have some random 92mm fans in there now and they are too loud even at 7v. 

Still need to buy a new TV as well, but I have plans to move soon and need to save a bit of cash.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Edward, Any update on your HTPC? I got a Asus 5870 V2 today but it was DOA so I am going to attempt a RMA for it but it has some type of corrosion on the back of it. Im still waiting on my motherboard from asus and my ram from corsair so im at a stand still.
> 
> On another note, I picked up a Phenom II 550BE and a MSI K9A2 Platinum motherboard. I will most likely try to trade the MSI K9A2 Platinum for a 785G with ACC so I can try to unlock the 550BE



Did you get that combo on here?  Saw something like that for sale around here I believe.



Radical_Edward said:


> Still need to buy a new TV as well, but I have plans to move soon and need to save a bit of cash.



It just never ends does it?  Always something...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, Lauren and I need to move as I currently drive 45 miles a day to/from work, sometimes more if I have to do on-site work for clients, etc. 

With the HTPC I'm thinking of doing a watercooling loop. Not sure yet, but I think it would be fun.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Did you get that combo on here?  Saw something like that for sale around here I believe.



No I got it off hardforums, I traded TWO Nortel 210-24T switches and some fiber cables for the combo.



Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, Lauren and I need to move as I currently drive *45 miles a day to/from work,* sometimes more if I have to do on-site work for clients, etc



LOL Thats all? I drive 85 Miles a day thats why I bought the GO KART ^ ABOVE LOL
I filled it up with gas today and a full tank was 31.24$ HAHAHA


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, but you most likely make more than I do, plus I'm our only income at the moment.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, but you most likely make more than I do, plus I'm our only income at the moment.



Ahh I see. We got our morgage, two vehicle payments, Hospital bills, and my wifes college to pay for so it gets tight quickly as you surely can agree on LOL.

Back to the HTPCs! I have decided to do some swapping in my cruncher at work with my HTPC/Cruncher at home.

I will swap the 880G AM3 board and 2x2GB DDR3 for The K9A2 Platinum and 2x2GB Corsair so I can try to unlock this 550E at home. This will allow me to have a better onboard video and possibly a Quad core at home and still be able to crunch the Athlon X4 at work with light gaming.

My parts arrive monday so while Im at work I will be working on this project


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds good.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Sounds good.



Yea, I see it as kinda a win-win. Even though it may not unlock, I still get a Phenom II dual core to crunch/watch movies with.

I don't think the cruncher at work will mind having DDR2  should play BF3 just the same.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 1, 2012)

Should work fine. I was using Phenom II 945 with 4 GB of DDR 2 with no issues. It wasn't until I got Crossfire going that I ran into problems. But they were due to only having 4GB of ram more so than it being a DDR 2 related problem.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Looks like its deactivated



Brandon, if you're still looking:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159827


----------



## bogmali (Feb 2, 2012)

Randall, here is an LCD TV deal that might interest you:

LINK


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Brandon, if you're still looking:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159827



I got a heatpipe AMD stock cooler working fine now. also I am looking for a used H50 to throw on there. It would work alot better than the low profile cooler.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2012)

The H50 I had with push and pull setup worked pretty well in all honesty.  Not the greater cooler but does its job well.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> The H50 I had with push and pull setup worked pretty well in all honesty.  Not the greater cooler but does its job well.



Au contraire, it's the best cooling I have EVER used.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2012)

My Megashadow cooled better than it did with the H50 in push and pull on my PC back then.  But the H50 does hold its own.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> My Megashadow cooled better than it did with the H50 in push and pull on my PC back then.  But the H50 does hold its own.



My custom loop cooled better but it was stupid noisy. Remember that Akasa Evo 120 I had a couple years back? That was the only thing I have used so far that matches (sans Dark Knight)  the H50. Megashadows are very nice too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2012)

The Megashadow is amazing man.  Kept my i7 920 under 85 load during benching at 4.7 GHz.  In 75*F ambient.  This thing is a beast.  My 2600K @ 4.5 GHz after days and days of crunching stays under 60*c the whole time.  During the day I turn my AC off while I'm at work, I come back and it only goes up to like 65*c.  I love it!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2012)

I just want a H50 cause the case is already modded to fit one comfortably and also a full cooler like a megashadow will not fit. I even doubt the shirkin would fit either.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2012)

We were just comparing, in your case you definitely need the H50.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> We were just comparing, in your case you definitely need the H50.



Yea, or a custom 120 loop. but for easy install and maintenance a H50 would be perfect. Now just finding a used one that the price is right on!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2012)

I sold mine after like a month of use to t77snapshot a while back I think for 40 shipped or something don't remember.  That was a good deal.  If I see something I'll let you know.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I sold mine after like a month of use to t77snapshot a while back I think for 40 shipped or something don't remember.  That was a good deal.  If I see something I'll let you know.



Hmmm Maybe T77 is not using it? honestly though, I have seen H60's for 50$ shipped so Around 30-35$ for one would be perfect.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2012)

This was back when there was only an H50.  I don't know If he has it still.  PM him, worst case scenario he can't sell it or doesn't have it anymore.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> This was back when there was only an H50.  I don't know If he has it still.  PM him, worst case scenario he can't sell it or doesn't have it anymore.



I pmed him but I have noticed he is not on the forums much lately


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmmmm.  Hopefully he can answer quick though.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 4, 2012)

Microcenter has the Antec 620 for $50


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 4, 2012)

Today Lauren and I are swapping her mobo with the one in the HTPC. I have plans to give her my current video cards sometime in the near future, and her current mobo doesn't support Crossfire. Thankfully the mobo in the HTPC does so just a quick swap and a fresh windows install on both rigs should work great.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 4, 2012)

Did you get the TV card?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, I got it, forgot to tell you. My bad. 

Still haven't gotten the HTPC up and running, need to do a fresh install tomorrow and then it'll be fine.


----------

